
Uber Turned a Promising Bikeshare Company into Literal Garbage - tectonic
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dz94x/uber-acquisition-jump-bikeshare-destroyed-thousands-of-bikes
======
renewiltord
I actually quite enjoyed the jump bikes around San Francisco. I would have
used them more but the city mandated a maximum and so they were often scarce
when I needed them.

SF is a very conservative city, so I'm surprised they didn't spend more effort
in other places.

------
wdb
Did they have parking slots over there? In London they are everywhere,
blocking pavement, side of the road, gutter etc. You could break your neck if
you don’t watch out.

~~~
Traster
In the City of London (square mile) there actually are parking spaces for bike
shares. Which is both better (there's less litering) and worse (why are we
giving billion dollar tech bros free retail space in central london?)

------
ezluckyfree
ah the efficiency of capitalism

